# Zotac - The Graphic Card of The Death



## topgear (Nov 27, 2021)

1. I've one Zotac GTX 1050 Ti mini 4GB on a little pc ( i5 2400 + H61 motherboard ) which is used to play FiFa and some other games like Days gone etc. at 1080p . So the card died on with no display issue and submitted it to Kaizen on 8th of this month for RMA. RMA went smoothly and received replacement unit on 25th.

2. Reached home with the replacement unit as this looked new and it was already early evening I was bother not to test the card at service center.
Anyway, installed this on my main pc ( i7 4770 + B85 motherbaord + Asus GTX 960 Strix ) and as usual got no display but at the time of booting I got one long and two short beeps which generally indicates a video card error.

3. So I thought I got a DOA card and installed the gtx 960 back .. this time also no display and same one short and two long beeps but nonetheless the OS was loading ( I can tell by activity LED of the HDD / cabinet ) even though there's no display on the monitor. I use a DVI cable to connect monitor with graphic card and motherboard also has dvi port. So hooked the monitor with the motherboard and removed graphic card and Voila ! I got display.

4. I thought somehow the pci-e slot of the motherboard has gone and As this is my work PC I've another B85 motherboard lying around for backup purpose. So hooked it up and first installed the gtx 960 and got display with normal beep sound ( no other devices like HDD fan etc. were attached ) and once I got display powered down the pc and installed the RMAEd Zotac GTX 1050 Ti mini 4GB and boom no display - nothing. Then again mounted GTX 960 on the backup motherboard and no display on the discrete card as well. Hooked it up with onboard DVI port and I'm writing this.

5. So two motherboards pci-e slot went south after installing the GTX 1050 Ti immediately and I've no courage or desire left to test it out  on more motherboard. I'm sure the graphic card is creating some sort of short circuit which is making the pci-e slot to go bad.

6. Please suggest how shall I proceed with this I mean the card still has warranty left upto Aug 2022. Who shall be responsible for the damage done to the motherboards ? Zotac. right. I'm kind of clueless right now on how to proceed with this.

7. If they just had test the card before sending then all oif these mess can be avoided and it's oblivious they they did not test the card before sending

BTW, If anyone is curious about the PSU it's Corsair RM 650 and I'm running 2x SSD and 1x Seagate Firecuda and 1x WD blue and 2x sticks of Kingston 8GB ddr3 ram on the Gigabyte B85 motherboard.

PS : Not defaming Zotac or anything like that and your experience may be good with Zotac.  Zotac's brand image is important to them as my time and efforts to myself. Hope this shall be enough to understand why I named this thread like this. It's not about bad RMA but sheer irresponsible behavior about how Zotac sends out untested grpahic cards as RMA units.

Reference : One guy on TPU faced this same thing but it was EVGA so EVGA accepted their fault and paid for both the motherboard and graphic card :
*www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dead-pcie-x16-slot-wtf.220700/


----------



## schumacher (Nov 27, 2021)

I thought supertron electronics was incharge for zotac RMA. I am surprised though that they still have 1050'S in stock for replacements. I've read on reddit people getting an upgraded card in place of 1050ti's. The warranty till 2022, is it extended warranty or the 2 year comprehensive?


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2021)

extended


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 28, 2021)

i seriously doubt that the scumbags at zotac's service center would even acknowledge that a fault in the gpu damaged the mobo-they would probably state that the mobo was already damaged and it had nothing to do with the gpu itself.

But still do write to them and see how they respond-it would be even better if you could somehow contact their main Hq and mention everything in detail and ask them to compensate for the damages suffered.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 28, 2021)

Go to the service center. Test the GPU infront of them.  This will break their motherboard. if possible, record and post in Zotac twitter. But I dont think theres anyway they will give you compensation for broken motherboard.

Make as much noise as possible and from now on, always test gpus while bringing from service center.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 28, 2021)

How are you sure that its the graphic card damaging the motherboard? Never heard of anything like this before.


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> How are you sure that its the graphic card damaging the motherboard? Never heard of anything like this before.


 two boards ( pci-e ) slot gone due to this - one motherboard was brand new and I keep that as a backup unit. Both motherboard showing same symptoms as soon the graphic card was mounted.

Anyway, it's not a new thing and happened before though rare but not unheard of :
*www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dead-pcie-x16-slot-wtf.220700/


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Go to the service center. Test the GPU infront of them.  This will break their motherboard. if possible, record and post in Zotac twitter. But I dont think theres anyway they will give you compensation for broken motherboard.
> 
> Make as much noise as possible and from now on, always test gpus while bringing from service center.



Went to kaizen but they refused to test it but they accepted the card for RMA


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> i seriously doubt that the scumbags at zotac's service center would even acknowledge that a fault in the gpu damaged the mobo-they would probably state that the mobo was already damaged and it had nothing to do with the gpu itself.
> 
> But still do write to them and see how they respond-it would be even better if you could somehow contact their main Hq and mention everything in detail and ask them to compensate for the damages suffered.



Contacted zotac rep. on reddit but no response ... a mail to zotac support remained unanswered at the time of writing this post.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 30, 2021)

Lodge a complaint against them at pgportal. In


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2021)

It happened to me with Corsair PSU RMA twice when the PSU was DOA. Third replacement was good.
The thing is service center never tests the replacement unit since it comes from factory and is sealed pack. So, general consensus is its OK tested.


----------



## rockfella (Dec 3, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Lodge a complaint against them at pgportal. In


I guess this is only for government issues.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 3, 2021)

they have a similar website(cant recall which one exactly) for complaints against privately owned organizations/commercial entities. I had filed a complaint there once when i was duped by a fraudulent seller on ebay india.


----------



## rockfella (Dec 3, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> they have a similar website(cant recall which one exactly) for complaints against privately owned organizations/commercial entities. I had filed a complaint there once when i was duped by a fraudulent seller on ebay india.


Was your case resolved?


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2021)

got another replacement last week. This time i went to kaizen around 11 am and insisted kazien to check the graphic card but they said they don't test rmaed products. So I'm in a dilemma should I really test the gpu. Since both of my work pc motherboards gpu slot has gone due to the previous bad graphic card I'm hesitant about testing it but sooner than later I have to test it anyway so wish me luck


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 20, 2021)

topgear said:


> got another replacement last week. This time i went to kaizen around 11 am and insisted kazien to check the graphic card but they said they don't test rmaed products. So I'm in a dilemma should I really test the gpu. Since both of my work pc motherboards gpu slot has gone due to the previous bad graphic card I'm hesitant about testing it but sooner than later I have to test it anyway so wish me luck


That's some utter bullshit


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2022)

A week ago bought a pci-e riser card ( those having 8 capacitors ). Still did not got time to test the 2nd RMAed unit ( it's in my elder bro's place ) but the riser is working just fine with 2x pcie x1 slots on the motherboard and with the x16 slot as well. Tested with a Gigabyte GT730. But if I plug this same GT730 on the x16 slot directly then there's no display again ( all bios settings are properly set ) and no fan movement.

Another interesting observation is the riser did not work with a XFX 7300GS which is may be more than 13-14 years old ... this card is a known good card and still keep it for test purpose only. So too much old cards don't have necessary bios codes to work with riser cards may be.


----------

